# 10th planet or Combat Submission wrestling (Erik Paulson)



## BJJwannabe91

Hello, I hope I'm posting in the right area if I'm not just tell me and I'll post in the correct area. Anyways, I'm new to these forums and martial arts in general. So my question is about 10th planet and CSW. 
1. Whats the difference between the two?
2. is 10th planet really bjj cause I see people go to regular bjj classes and 10th planet why is that? 
3. Would it be beneficial to take both of them 10th and CSW?
5. What's art is better in your opinion?


----------



## Hanzou

BJJwannabe91 said:


> Hello, I hope I'm posting in the right area if I'm not just tell me and I'll post in the correct area. Anyways, I'm new to these forums and martial arts in general. So my question is about 10th planet and CSW.
> 1. Whats the difference between the two?
> 2. is 10th planet really bjj cause I see people go to regular bjj classes and 10th planet why is that?
> 3. Would it be beneficial to take both of them 10th and CSW?
> 5. What's art is better in your opinion?



1. 10th planet is a no-gi Bjj style founded by Eddie Bravo. It's supposedly designed around MMA, and uses some flashy vocabulary to describe its techniques. Like Electric Chair, mission control, and Ghost pass. Eddie Bravo is famous for tapping out Royler Gracie over a decade ago as a purple belt in Brazil.

With CSW I take it you're talking about Combat Submission Wrestling. That style was founded by Erik Paulsen, and it's a combination of several grappling styles along with striking styles. Erik Paulsen is considered one of the best grapplers of his generation, and one of the men responsible for bringing Catch Wrestling back to the forefront along with Josh Barnett.

10th planet is going to be entirely grappling, while CSW is going to be Grappling and striking. Both are excellent MA organizations. You can't go wrong with either one provided that their good schools.

2. Yes, 10th planet is really Bjj. Eddie trained under the Machados, and is as legit as they come, and he's produced some pretty impressive students. Eddie's style of Bjj is a bit different than standard Bjj because it's completely no gi, and Eddie has added his own variations to several techniques. His school also has a very unique culture that you won't find in other Bjj associations.

3. If you're new to grappling and MMA, I wouldn't recommend it. You'll simply confuse yourself and hinder you're development. You should definitely take one or the other and dedicate as much time as you can to learn the system.

4. I know it's cliche to say, but that's really up to you. Go to both and see which place you fit in better and dedicate your time there.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Hanzou pretty much covered it. I would add that CSW is a much more well-rounded art, where you will probably spend more time on stand-up striking, clinching, and takedowns, while 10th Planet is a more specialized system where you will probably spend almost all your time on ground grappling.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I really like Erik Paulson's approach to grappling.  It is very, very solid.  It would be hard to do better with an aggressive style of submission grappling.  10th planet is good for no-gi but limiting because it is just no-gi. Plus their names drive me crazy.   I would find a regular BJJ class instead in my opinion.  One that teaches gi and no-gi.  I would go for that even over Erik's class.


----------



## BJJwannabe91

Hanzou said:


> 1. 10th planet is a no-gi Bjj style founded by Eddie Bravo. It's supposedly designed around MMA, and uses some flashy vocabulary to describe its techniques. Like Electric Chair, mission control, and Ghost pass. Eddie Bravo is famous for tapping out Royler Gracie over a decade ago as a purple belt in Brazil.
> 
> With CSW I take it you're talking about Combat Submission Wrestling. That style was founded by Erik Paulsen, and it's a combination of several grappling styles along with striking styles. Erik Paulsen is considered one of the best grapplers of his generation, and one of the men responsible for bringing Catch Wrestling back to the forefront along with Josh Barnett.
> 
> 10th planet is going to be entirely grappling, while CSW is going to be Grappling and striking. Both are excellent MA organizations. You can't go wrong with either one provided that their good schools.
> 
> 2. Yes, 10th planet is really Bjj. Eddie trained under the Machados, and is as legit as they come, and he's produced some pretty impressive students. Eddie's style of Bjj is a bit different than standard Bjj because it's completely no gi, and Eddie has added his own variations to several techniques. His school also has a very unique culture that you won't find in other Bjj associations.
> 
> 3. If you're new to grappling and MMA, I wouldn't recommend it. You'll simply confuse yourself and hinder you're development. You should definitely take one or the other and dedicate as much time as you can to learn the system.
> 
> 4. I know it's cliche to say, but that's really up to you. Go to both and see which place you fit in better and dedicate your time there.



Ok thanks I appreciate your reply! Very helpful!


----------



## BJJwannabe91

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I really like Erik Paulson's approach to grappling.  It is very, very solid.  It would be hard to do better with an aggressive style of submission grappling.  10th planet is good for no-gi but limiting because it is just no-gi. Plus their names drive me crazy.   I would find a regular BJJ class instead in my opinion.  One that teaches gi and no-gi.  I would go for that even over Erik's class.


Thank you for your input!


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Do you actually have 10th Planet and CSW schools local to you that you are considering attending? If you provide links to their websites, we might be able to provide feedback on the specific schools or suggest other alternatives in your area.


----------



## BJJwannabe91

Tony Dismukes said:


> Do you actually have 10th Planet and CSW schools local to you that you are considering attending? If you provide links to their websites, we might be able to provide feedback on the specific schools or suggest other alternatives in your area.


Ya, I live in Portland, Oregon. Let me see if I can get some links I'm doing it off my phone so just give me a second.


----------



## BJJwannabe91

Tony Dismukes said:


> Do you actually have 10th Planet and CSW schools local to you that you are considering attending? If you provide links to their websites, we might be able to provide feedback on the specific schools or suggest other alternatives in your area.


10th Planet PDX - Home
CLASSES | Portland Thai Boxing & Martial Arts


----------



## BJJwannabe91

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I really like Erik Paulson's approach to grappling.  It is very, very solid.  It would be hard to do better with an aggressive style of submission grappling.  10th planet is good for no-gi but limiting because it is just no-gi. Plus their names drive me crazy.   I would find a regular BJJ class instead in my opinion.  One that teaches gi and no-gi.  I would go for that even over Erik's class.


Those are some good points. But the thing about regular bjj classes is it seems like a lot of them have a religious like aspect and I don't like that I like the non traditional stuff I guess that's why I'm drawn to these two arts.


----------



## Danny T

I don't believe there are any certified or Affiliate CSW (Erik Paulson's Combat Submission Wrestling) coaches or schools in Oregon as yet.


----------



## BJJwannabe91

Danny T said:


> I don't believe there are any certified or Affiliate CSW (Erik Paulson's Combat Submission Wrestling) coaches or schools in Oregon as yet.


I left some links to one place.


----------



## Danny T

BJJwannabe91 said:


> I left some links to one place.


Hmm. Ok. 
Continue doing some research, maybe check the Erik Paulson CSW website for affiliate coaches and schools.


----------



## Steve

If you're in Portland, I recommend 5 rings.  It's a ribiero / lovato affiliate and very good, Gi or no Gi.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

BJJwannabe91 said:


> Those are some good points. But the thing about regular bjj classes is it seems like a lot of them have a religious like aspect and I don't like that I like the non traditional stuff I guess that's why I'm drawn to these two arts.


As a long time BJJ practitioner, I have no idea what you mean by "a religious like aspect." It's not something I've seen.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Nor I Tony.


----------



## BJJwannabe91

Tony Dismukes said:


> As a long time BJJ practitioner, I have no idea what you mean by "a religious like aspect." It's not something I've seen.


My bad maybe it was just me. I'll give all the advice consideration and just see what's best for me.


----------



## drop bear

Tony Dismukes said:


> As a long time BJJ practitioner, I have no idea what you mean by "a religious like aspect." It's not something I've seen.



Dogma in training. 

I have had it happen. Grappling and you get the offended "we don't do that" response.

Face crush, muzzleing, rides stuff like that.


----------



## Tez3

drop bear said:


> muzzleing, rides stuff like that.



I can see their point when you put it like that............................


----------



## drop bear

Tez3 said:


> I can see their point when you put it like that............................



I understand why people don't want to train like that.


----------



## Danny T

BJJwannabe91 said:


> But the thing about regular bjj classes is it seems like a lot of them have a religious like aspect...


How are you defining "religious like aspect"? As a belief in a deity or as firm belief in what they are doing is the absolute best and if you don't do things their way then you are just wrong?
If the latter yea I've experience it not just in bjj; have experienced it in many other martial arts. Usually not the instructor/s (if legit) but more so from the students.


----------



## BJJwannabe91

Danny T said:


> How are you defining "religious like aspect"? As a belief in a deity or as firm belief in what they are doing is the absolute best and if you don't do things their way then you are just wrong?
> If the latter yea I've experience it not just in bjj; have experienced it in many other martial arts. Usually not the instructor/s (if legit) but more so from the students.


Maybe I was just jumping the gun. But isn't bjj routed in buddhism? I thought monks helped develop a lot of bjj? Could be wrong.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

No BJJ is Brazilian, relaxed, non-religious.


----------



## BJJwannabe91

Brian R. VanCise said:


> No BJJ is Brazilian, relaxed, non-religious.


Ok, thanks bro!


----------

